# Baby Apple snails hatching



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

Caught them full in the act so thought i would share the photo.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

they look like tomato seeds, lol


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Awww!
Cool!
They do dont they Dave!


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Awww they're kinda cute!


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow fantastic wonder how long they'll take to become proper sized!


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

I will let you know there growth rate, i recieved the parents 2-3 months back as 1cm snails and they are now around 1 and a half to 2 inches and having their own babys, so they do grow like stink.
I take regular pictures as and when so you can see development.
Tomotoe seeds, hell yeah exactly what they look like.:lol2:


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

oh cool shuould be good.


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

More on that growth rate, 
The tiny one bottom right was born that day, the others 5 days previously :grin1:


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Lol i spent weeks trying to eradicate these from my tank and you are actively encouraging yours.

Marina


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

they are so amazing, and grow HUGE, they sell these in my local shoip and i was thinkign of getting one, but they said they grown big, not MASSIVE lol ... amazing , keep us updated!


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

Marinam2 said:


> Lol i spent weeks trying to eradicate these from my tank and you are actively encouraging yours.
> 
> Marina


hahaha yup just a little bit, when they reach 1cm i shall be selling some on ebay, or if people off here want some i'll send em for free.

Right had another little population explosion this morning, looks like we had a snow storm after another batch hatched:lol2:










and as an update on growth rates heres some comparisons.

here in the first picture is our first ever batch on hatch day, next to the thermometer.










Now in this second picture you can see how 5-6 weeks later those babies have grown, the smaller snails are from a hatch last week i think.









And this next one shows their size compared to a full grown adult.


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

freekygeeky said:


> they are so amazing, and grow HUGE, they sell these in my local shoip and i was thinkign of getting one, but they said they grown big, not MASSIVE lol ... amazing , keep us updated!


If you want you can wait untill mine reach at least 1cm and i'll send you half a dozen for free, just pm me your address if you want some.: victory:

You dont have to breed them if you dont want, well halfly true, if you dont want babies you just remove egg caseings as they are laid so they dont hatch.
But the snails themselfs are great at eating rubbish off the floor and keeping tanks clean, they do well off algae waffers and sinking pellets ects.

Another funny photo for you, the babies often get tired and want to hitch a lift. hehehe


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

cool pics! the first one looks like loads of flies/maggots on a lump o cream lol!


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

:lol2:

Updated growth rate pics, now reached or nearly reached the 1cm mark, not happy to let them go just yet though 2-3 weeks should hopefully see me happier with size and them being allowed to new homes.


----------



## susanamck (May 22, 2007)

lookin good, pam lookin good


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

updated growth pic, nearly ready to go.........


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow, how cool are they


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

wow i love apple snails! and those are some great colours  

if there's some more spare, i'll take some .. i can paypal you postage if you want? 

sami


----------



## charlotte89362 (Nov 12, 2007)

:crazy: i love apple snails! i have not seen them in ages :lol2: can you really post them? in the post ?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Just stumbled on this post, the fish keeping bug has well and truely rebitten (I used to run a nationwide rescue and had dozens of tanks!) 
fab photos Pam........ and i will have lots of tank space if you want homes for any of the bubbas :whistling2:


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

cool dont see that very often: victory:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Awe they are sweet. I was thinking of getting some of the purple coloured ones after my sister was sending me pictures of hers. They are sweet bless.
:flrt:


----------



## MoK3t (Aug 22, 2007)

oooooh Puffer foods!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

If they are hardy and can live in my tank that only minnows thrive in id take a couple off you,id P & P of course 

i thought they were for tropical tanks but my petshop says they live happily in coldwater,

do please tell me if this is another p*** poor bit of info ive had,looking on the net it pretty much says warm tanks too :roll:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

They dont really care about temperature tbh, as long as the pH is over 7, they dont really care :lol:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

How quickly do they reproduce and grow?

If I had a pair (I assume they're not self-fertilising?) how long would I expect to wait until they lay eggs, then how long until those eggs hatched and reached adult size?


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

Esfa said:


> They dont really care about temperature tbh, as long as the pH is over 7, they dont really care :lol:


 
In that case im definately interested :no1:


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

hiya if theres any spare can i have some please. we bought an adult one of these a few weeks back and im just fascinated by them now  there great


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I had 2 large jade apple snails but my plec sucked them out of their shells


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Awww, very cute!


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

aww no thats sad


----------

